# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ziekte van Parkinson

## MATJE

49 jarige vrouw sedert nov 2004 ziekte van parkinson 
kom nu in aanmerking voor diepe hersenstimulatie 
operatie vindt plaats op 23 OKTOBER 2009
graag positieve en eventuele negatieve reactie's
hoe verloopt de revalidatie 

alvast bedankt voor eventuele reactie's

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi matje,

Jammer dat je nog geen reacties hebt gehad. Heb hier zelf ook geen ervaring mee. Maar wil je toch wel even heel veel succes wensen met de operatie en de revalidatie die daarachter aan komt. En laat het ons dan even weten hoe alles verlopen is. 
Hoop dat je nog voor je operatie iets van reacties op je post krijgt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Herman

Hoi Matje,

Veel succes met de ingreep. 
Laat iets weten hoe het met je gaat.

Herman

----------


## Luuss0404

*Leven met een DBS-systeem*
Wanneer de DBS-therapie (stimulatie van de diepe hersenstructuren) van Medtronic eenmaal van start is gegaan, kunnen er nog meerdere vervolgafspraken nodig zijn om het systeem exact op uw persoonlijke behoefte af te stemmen. Met uw actieve medewerking kan het behandelteam u helpen om het DBS-therapiesysteem optimaal te benutten.

*Dagelijks leven met DBS-therapie*
*Thuis herstellen*
Na afloop van de operatie geeft de arts u instructies voor de zorg die u thuis moet ontvangen. Onderdeel van die instructies is meestal informatie over uw medicatie, het herstelproces na de operatie, en wanneer u weer uw gewone dagelijkse activiteiten kunt hervatten.
*Genezing en herstel*
Het volledig herstel na de operatie is een proces dat verscheidene weken kan duren. Tijdens het herstelproces zult u wat ongemak ervaren rond de incisieplaatsen op uw hoofdhuid en rond de implantatieplaats van de neurostimulator(en). Bij ongewone symptomen moet u contact opnemen met uw arts.
*Medicatie*
Volg altijd de aanwijzingen van uw arts met betrekking tot uw geneesmiddelen op.
*Dagelijkse activiteiten en lichaamsbeweging*
Tijdens uw herstel moet u de instructies van de arts opvolgen met betrekking tot activiteiten waarbij u uw nek moet buigen of uw armen boven uw schouders strekt, en inspanningen als het tillen van zware voorwerpen.
Wees extra voorzichtig bij deelname aan ruwe activiteiten of activiteiten waarbij u kunt komen te vallen. Plotselinge bewegingen kunnen leiden tot verschuiving van de geleidingsdraad/-draden in de hersenen. Als u komt te vallen, kunnen onderdelen van het DBS-systeem van Medtronic beschadigd raken. Er kan dan een operatie nodig zijn om beschadigde onderdelen van het systeem te vervangen.
_Contact opnemen met uw arts_
Neem contact op met uw arts als zich een van de volgende situaties voordoet:
* Er treedt pijn, roodheid of zwelling op bij uw hoofdhuid, nek, hals of borst rond de plaats waar uw stimulatiesysteem is geïmplanteerd.
* De stimulatie heeft niet het gewenste effect terwijl de neurostimulator wel aan lijkt te staan.
* U ervaart ongemak of pijn tijdens de stimulatie (zet eerst de neurostimulator uit en bel vervolgens de arts).
* U kunt de neurostimulator niet aan- of uitzetten.
* U hebt het gevoel dat uw symptomen onverwacht veranderd zijn.
* U neemt ongewone symptomen waar die kunnen worden veroorzaakt door elektromagnetische interferentie (bv. bij diefstaldetectoren of beveiligingsapparatuur op luchthavens).
* U bent uw patiëntenprogrammeerapparaat verloren.

*Tips*
* Vertel medisch personeel altijd dat bij u een DBS-systeem is geïmplanteerd en waar het systeem zich bevindt.
* Neem contact op met uw arts als u ongewone symptomen waarneemt die verband kunnen houden met uw neurostimulator.
* Bezoek alle vervolgafspraken. U bent dan verzekerd van de best mogelijke zorg.
* Wanneer uw neurostimulator uit staat, keren uw symptomen terug. Sommige symptomen komen direct terug. Bij andere symptomen kan dat wat langer duren.

*Gewijzigde symptoomonderdrukking*
Er kunnen op den duur veranderingen in de onderdrukking van uw symptomen optreden.
Die veranderingen kunnen zijn:
* verminderde symptoomverlichting;
* geen symptoomverlichting;
* verlies van effectieve stimulatie.
Vaak kan de arts deze veranderingen corrigeren door uw DBS-systeem opnieuw te programmeren. Soms is echter een nieuwe operatie noodzakelijk om de geleidingsdraad te verplaatsen of het systeem te vervangen of te verwijderen.
Omdat uw aandoening in de loop der tijd kan veranderen, kan ook uw toestand met stimulatie vooruitgaan, achteruitgaan of constant blijven.
_U dient de informatie op deze site niet als vervangend medisch advies te beschouwen. Indien u twijfels hebt over uw gezondheid of een gezondheidsadvies nodig hebt, dient u contact op te nemen met uw arts of professioneel zorgverlener._

_(Bron: medtronic.nl)_

http://www.parkinsonplaza.nl/p3.php?DocID=3644 hier staan patientenervaringen.

----------


## Student Vlaanderen

Beste,

Hopelijk ben je al volledig gerevalideerd!
Ik voer een onderzoek voor school naar de ziekte van Parkinson. Zou ik u mogen vragen mijn vragenlijst in te vullen die u vindt op onderstaande pagina:

https://sites.google.com/site/parkisononderzoek/

Alvast Bedankt!

----------

